# How does wikipedia do it?



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Wikipedia is an online encyclopedia. Pages pulled up using Wikipedia have no extension and can be viewed with View Source so does this mean their pages are htm? What part does php play in the Wikipedia system? Can a MySql db be converted over to a wiki style database? Are the wiki pages in some kind of database like MySql and then returned out to an htm page?

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

I believe it uses what ever is after the / as a variable php or some server side must be used to search a database and bring up the page.


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

Inappropriate language - post removed.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

lol great help there


----------



## nick0219 (May 31, 2006)

thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Wikipedia is the scum of the Internet.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

What happens when you lose your tech and then you lose your support? What happens when you even lose they part of you that makes you...a guy? If you don't have any tech, and you don't have any support, and you don't have any guy...what is there?

Wow, I was asking just a technical question and then I got a lot of opinions, and not so objective opinions. Tell you what, why don't we all put down the joints, lay off the pills, and just chill out for a while. Like think about the universe, or trees, or birds, or grass. Well, maybe not grass since you all are probably...

Chill, be free, listen to some funk or whatever stirs your sinuses.

Is this board moderated?


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

lol they have stopped letting new users and none members edit some articals now. And the site is heavily moderated, we changed the entry about our school to say that it was a mental instution and it was changed back and the school ip banned with in 10mins.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

lol ive reported the thread it will be sorted out soon dw 

I tried to give you a technical response


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

nick0219,

I've removed yet another of your foul mouthed posts. The use of the board's censors or putting the ****s in yourself is still not appropriate. Anyone can fill in the blanks. This is a family oriented site and this behaviour will not be tolerated.

Consider this your final warning. Any more instances and your account will be banned permanently without further notice.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> Wikipedia is the scum of the Internet.


LoL, I don't know if I'd go that far, but I've no love for Wikipedia myself. However, Howdee, if you'd like to add Wiki to your website, you can download it for free (I think) to install on your own site:

http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

HowdeeDoodee said:


> Is this board moderated?


Yes but we can't be everywhere at once. It is much more helpful if members would report such incidents so action may be taken as swiftly as possible.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

HowdeeDoodee said:


> Wikipedia is an online encyclopedia. Pages pulled up using Wikipedia have no extension and can be viewed with View Source so does this mean their pages are htm? What part does php play in the Wikipedia system?


Everything is stored in a database. The pages are in HTML code but they are not stored as HTML files. They are pulled from the database. PHP is what it is coded in.



> Can a MySql db be converted over to a wiki style database?


Thats a wrong question. 

No such thing as a "wiki style database" a database is just a place where text is stored and retrieved. The storing and retirving is done with PHP from the MySQL database while the styling is done with HTML and CSS.

Your last question has been answered by the above.

I hope I answered all your questions. 

If not just ask away.  :up:



namenotfound said:


> Wikipedia is the scum of the Internet.


There donations amount (and me) would disagree with you. 



Cookiegal said:


> Yes but we can't be everywhere at once.


I can only be one place at a time.  

Edit: Now that I've read this thread more carefully I'm wondering whats up with the Wikipedia bashing.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

MMJ said:


> ...I'm wondering whats up with the Wikipedia bashing.


Well, for starters it's run by a bunch of bigots.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

pcpro17 said:


> Well, for starters it's run by a bunch of bigots.


lmao


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

pcpro17 said:


> Well, for starters it's run by a bunch of bigots.


So?

Lots of things are run by a bunch of bigots (whole countries even ) that shouldn't give you a boycott attitude.

The whole music industry is run by bigots, do you listen to music?


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

pcpro17 said:


> Well, for starters it's run by a bunch of bigots.


*bigot* _n_ One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ

Hah! Well that's the pot calling the kettle black! Ever actually read your own website?

Wikipedia is a great resource for anything you don't need to research for any serious reason (I don't always trust the content but it's not like I'm writing a thesis on anything at the moment). Who cares who runs it? It's a bit like America really - after working there for 6 months, I found it to be a great country with some great people in it, even though it's run by some complete....


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

jaymanson said:


> *bigot* _n_ One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ
> 
> Hah! Well that's the pot calling the kettle black! Ever actually read your own website?
> 
> Wikipedia is a great resource for anything you don't need to research for any serious reason (I don't always trust the content but it's not like I'm writing a thesis on anything at the moment). Who cares who runs it? It's a bit like America really - after working there for 6 months, I found it to be a great country with some great people in it, even though it's run by some complete....


Lmao, you make some good points, jay.   :up:


----------



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

HowdeeDoodee said:


> Wikipedia is an online encyclopedia. Pages pulled up using Wikipedia have no extension...


Wikipedia articles are actually in the form http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Guido_%28jazz_band%29 (should be ending in "index.php?title=Guido_%28jazz_band%29").

This means the file being requested is index.php, and the title=... is a piece of data given to that file to tell it what page to produce (in this case "Guido (jazz band)").

index.php will then dynamically produce a page with all the normal wikipedia stuff (header, footer, menus, etc), with the article written in.

The urls http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_%28jazz_band%29 etc are probably redirected to the real page using .htaccess or some sort of server redirect.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you to cowplopmorris and mmj for the responses.


----------

